# Databases > DB2 - difference between db2 & oracle

## shreeram

hi

what the difference between DB2 and Oracle?
what are fetures in DB2 not in Orcale viceversa.
i am beginer to db2.

----------


## ganesh.qwe

db2 will give more security than oracle because it is a subsystem and it will embeded with in the technology which we r using

----------


## Sandhya.Kishan

Some differences are
>DB2 is used generally at mainframe systems. Oracle is handy on distributed system.
>Oracle directly supports a Java application server where you can deploy Java servlets while with DB2 you would need to employ a Java translator like Tomcat.
>Oracle is Twice as Expensive as DB2

----------


## amycompton

Both databases are very stable and efficient, with wide support on Windows-based and Unix-based platforms.. with some minor differences..
-DB2 requires more Memory
-Oracle leads DB2 in transaction Benchmark testing
-Oracle is Twice as Expensive as DB2


* Minimum Hardware

Oracle 9i 128 MB RAM Minimum, 140 MB Hard Drive space Min
DB2 v8.1 256 MB RAM Minimum, 100 MB Hard Drive space Min


* Benchmark Testing

Oracle beat DB2 in TPC transaction benchmarks 


* Price

Oracle $15,000 Standard Edition, $40,000 Enterprise Edition
DB2 $ 7,500 Standard Edition, $25,000 Enterprise Edition


* SQL Differences

Oracle Function-based indexes, Domain indexes
DB2 Block indexes, Dimension block indexes

----------

